# timing



## patrick808 (Oct 21, 2012)

if i take out my distributor put it back in wrong on accident then find out the right way that it has to go it. do i have to reset it by getting the first tdc then putting the distributor in. cuz then i would have to pretty much just reset the whole timing chain??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just put the engine back on TDC #1 before you take it out. When you line up the 0 degree TDC mark on the balancer with the timing pointer, you will either be at TDC #1 or TDC #4. If you are on TDC #1, both intake and exhaust valves will be closed on cyl. #1. If you are on TDC #4, both intake and exhaust valves will be closed on cyl. #4, so turn the crank one revolution to get to TDC #1.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

heres an easy way to do it - remove the #1 spark plug and stuff a rag into the hole. not all the way into the cylinder head just the spark plug hole in the valve cover. with the coil disconnected, BUMP the engine with the key till the rag pops out. then, line up the pointer to the tdc line on the pulley. this will be tdc compression #1. now you can stab the distributor.


----------

